
Chrome 37 launches with DirectWrite support for better-looking fonts on Windows - tweakz
http://thenextweb.com/google/2014/08/26/chrome-37-launches-directwrite-support-better-looking-fonts-windows-revamped-password-manager/
======
zapu
Everything looks nothing like I've been used to. It will take a while to cope
with...

------
ewzimm
Also, Netflix now works natively in Linux if you just change your user agent
to Windows.

